# Wheely Probleme !



## omgchiller (16. April 2011)

hallo
ich kann den Wheely schon ein bisschen,.. doch das eine bisschen fehlt mir noch -.- 
ich schreib einfach mal was nicht klapp und was klappt und wie ich den Wheely mache;
Einmal kippe ich nach hinten um , das nächste mal muss ich viel zu viel treten damit ich üebrhaupt in der luft bleibe mim VR (also zieh zu wenig hoch)
Ein anders mal rupfe ich richtig am lenker beim fahren dass ich i-wann nach rechts um kippe
Und ein andermal fahr ich ein meter und komm glecih wieder auf den Boden und kippe dabei um -.-
; 
den Wheely mache ich eigentlich immer so;
links gang 1 rechts gang 3 
fahr so ca. 6km/h -->stell mich hin--->  geh leciht nach hinten---> zieh am lenker---> drehte in die Pedale---> setzte mich aufn sattel---> und treten treten treten 

...danke schon mal


----------



## DH_Neuling (17. April 2011)

haste die arme gestreckt?  ich hab sie anfangs immer nicht gestreckt und seit dem ich das mache geht es wesentlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DashTwo84 (17. April 2011)

den Fehler den viele Leute am Anfang machen ist, dass sie zu sehr am Lenker reissen.

Fahre eine leichte Steigung bergauf. Vorne auf den mittleren Blatt und hinten auf einem mittleren Ritzel. Beginne nun gleichmäßig in die Pedale zu treten (nicht aufhören ) strecke deine Arme und lehne dich mit deinem vollen Körpergewicht nach hinten. Immer dran denken, dass du einen Finger an der Hinterradbremse lässt, damit du dich noch abfangen kannst wenn du drohst hinten über zu kippen. 

Mit der Zeit wird das schon.


----------



## MrJerwain (17. April 2011)

Um das seitliche Umkippen zu vermeiden musst Du mit beiden Armen gleichstark am Lenker ziehen und während der Fahrt mit den Knien ausgleichen. Drohst Du nach links zu kippen gehst Du mit dem rechten Knie weiter nach außen und andersrum!


----------



## Montanez (17. April 2011)

Du nimmst einen zu kleinen Gang! Außerdem stellt man sich auch nicht hin und setzt sich im Anschluss wieder. 
Guck mal hier z.B.: http://www.fahrtechnik.tv/?page_id=378


----------



## omgchiller (17. April 2011)

1. ich habe meine arme gestreck
2.ich wiege nur 40 wie soll ich da mein körper gewicht nach hinten verlagagern(bringt kaum was)..wenn du meinst dass ichsomit noch oben komm mit VR
3.mit den Knien ausbalancieren kann ich i-wie nicht richtig-.-
4.ich kann aber nicht aus dem sitzen denn wheely hoch ziehen-.- zu wenig kraft glaub ich; da ich das VR im sitzen kaum hochbekomme


----------



## flyingscot (17. April 2011)

Beim klassischen Wheelie zieht man das Vorderrad auch nur ganz minimal aus den Armen hoch, das meiste wird durch den Antritt erledigt. Beim Manual ist es anders, aber darum geht es hier ja nicht.

Das Gewicht nach hinten verlagern bringt auch bei dir sehr viel, es geht nicht um die Höhe des Gewichtes sondern um dessen Verteilung! Je weiter das Gewicht nach hinten kommt, desto "leichter" wird das Vorderrad.

Erste Vorübung zum Wheelie ist eigentlich einfach mal so stark das Vorderrad durch den Antritt, etwas Zug am Lenker und die Gewichtsverlagerung hochkommen lassen, dass das Rad nach hinten umfällt.... dabei aber bitte nach hinten absteigen und am Anfang am besten auf einer Wiese üben, falls man das Absteigen vergisst ist es dort weniger schmerzhaft.

Nächster Schritt ist dann das Umfallen durch die Hinterradbremse rechtzeitig zu verhindern!

Wenn das immer klappt, sind alle weiteren Übungen zumindest ungefährlich und nicht mehr so schmerzhaft... auf Asphalt sollte man nämlich auf keinen Fall nach hinten umkippen, das kann böse enden.


----------



## omgchiller (17. April 2011)

...also ich kippe auch ganz oft wenn ich zu stark nach oben ziehe oder so nach hinten um, fang mich aber immer ab(spring nach hinten runter ) ?


----------



## omgchiller (17. April 2011)

Das Gewicht nach hinten verlagern bringt auch bei dir sehr viel, es geht  nicht um die Höhe des Gewichtes sondern um dessen Verteilung! Je weiter  das Gewicht nach hinten kommt, desto "leichter" wird das Vorderrad. 
------> heißt das ich könnte (müsste können) auch einen manual.
und noch was; ich kann keinen bunny-hop ---> kann das daran liegen dass ich zu wenig kraft in den armen habe ; ich bekomm das VR nur ca. 15-25 cm hoch ? die technik kenn ich aber ich schaffs einfach ned-.-


----------



## flyingscot (17. April 2011)

Mit Kraft hat das nur am Rande zu tun. Und das kleine Maß an Kraft, was man wirklich für diese Techniken braucht hängt vor allem mit dem Körpergewicht zusammen!

D.h. du braucht -- mit der richtigen Technik -- wesentlich weniger Kraft als z.B. ich mit meinen 80kg (in Vollmontur).

Wenn man allerdings zum falschen Zeitpunkt zieht, kann man auch mit sehr viel Kraft gar nichts erreichen...

Wenn du also das Vorderrad beim Bunny Hop nicht höher als 20-30cm bekommst, stimmt die Technik nicht: Vorderrad "hochziehen" ist auch eigentlich schon völlig falsch!
Um das Vorderrad richtig hoch zu bekommen:
- Ausgangsposition für Anfänger: Oberkörper über dem Lenker, Arme gebeugt
- Schnell den Oberkörper nach hinten oben bewegen, dabei die Arme strecken
- Lenker festhalten, du ziehst das Vorderrad mit den gestreckten Armen nach oben, das Vorderrad ist aufgrund der hecklastigen Gewichtsverteilung sehr leicht. Eigentlich ist es gar kein "hochziehen": Das Rad samt dem Fahrer kippt über die Hinterradachse nach hinten...

Aber Achtung: Es kommt vor, dass man beim Üben ganz plötzlich alles richtig macht und man völlig überascht nach hinten umkippt!


----------



## omgchiller (17. April 2011)

..mhm okay
ich versuchs ;kann aber jetzt schon sagen dass ichs nicht können werde(gutes deutsch ;D;D)
und wie soll ich ohne wie aufwand mit den armen(beim wheely) das VR hochbekommen?
genauso wie bunny-hop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (17. April 2011)

Beim Wheelie kommt das meiste aus dem Antritt, nur ein kleiner Teil kommt durch eine ähnlich Bewegung wie beim Bunny Hop, allerdings startet man beim Weelie üblicherweise im Sitzen, daher kann diese Gewichtsverlagerung auch nicht so sehr viel beitragen.

Wenn du in einem mittleren Gang (ich fahr den Weelie meist vorne auf dem mittleren und hinten auf dem 3. oder 4. größten Ritzel, also mittiges Ritzel wie DashTwo84 schon schrieb) aus geringer Geschwindigkeit plötzlich mit viel Kraft in die Pedale trittst, steigt das Vorderrad quasi von selbst.

Bergauf funktioniert es noch leichter, aber Achtung: man kippt schnell hinten über!


----------



## omgchiller (17. April 2011)

okay mal üben !


----------



## omgchiller (17. April 2011)

kann ich bunny-hop auch an ner schanze üben?


----------



## DashTwo84 (17. April 2011)

omgchiller schrieb:


> kann ich bunny-hop auch an ner schanze üben?



wenn du dich gleich lang machen willst bestimmt... 
wie bei allen tricks...es passiert nicht von jetzt auf nacher. jeder stunt braucht seine zeit, vor allem das wheelie fahrn. und sei nicht enttäuscht wenn du es nicht hinbekommst.

manche leute können es --> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zploy9L05h8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Extreme MTB Stunts!!![/nomedia]

und manche halt auch nicht -->


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (18. April 2011)

flyingscot hat es denke ich schon recht passend beschrieben. Das meiste kommt aus dem Antritt, was du auch daran merken wirst, dass es dir bei niedrigeren GÃ¤ngen leichter und bei schwereren GÃ¤ngen schwerer fallen wird â natÃ¼rlich je nach Geschwindigkeit.
Ich halte 6 km/h fÃ¼r etwas langsam, ehrlich gesagt. Ich bin heute bei knapp 10km/h mal ein bisschen mit Wheelie rumgefahren und selbst das war mir bei weitem zu langsam.

Allerdings solltest du nicht, wie ich, den Wheelie direkt bei 20-25km/h anfangen, sondern so bei 10-15 km/h anfangen. Dadurch hast du nicht die Gefahr, dass du durch zu schlechtes Gleichgewicht bei zu geringer Geschwindigkeit gleich umkippst und kannst durch das schnellere Treten und das nach vorne Fahren noch viel ausgleichen.


----------



## omgchiller (18. April 2011)

mhm
öhm also ich denke mit mehr geschwindigkeit habe ich auch mehr Stabilität stimmt das?
...ich habe mal den wheely versucht;
habe da das VR nicht so richtig hochbekommen ca. 30 cm ?! und musste dann so richtig reintreten damit ich oben geblieben bin , da merkte ich wie ich richtig Körperspannung hatte...und ich bin auch nicht nach rechts umgekippt;D
....aber man soll ja glecihmäsßig nicht so schnell und eigentlich am kipppunkt fahren; doch da habe ich dann keine körperspannung i-wie und auch kein glecihgewicht ?HILFE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom84 (18. April 2011)

DashTwo84 schrieb:


> wenn du dich gleich lang machen willst bestimmt...
> wie bei allen tricks...es passiert nicht von jetzt auf nacher. jeder stunt braucht seine zeit, vor allem das wheelie fahrn. und sei nicht enttäuscht wenn du es nicht hinbekommst.
> 
> manche leute können es --> YouTube - Extreme MTB Stunts!!!
> ...


ey das video is der hammer krasser typ. 
das ist das ergebnis von einigen jahren training.
ich kenn auch jemand der dir locker ein km aufm hinterrad fährt, der fährt sogar nen 50ccm roller mit ner scheiss normalen fliegkraft kupplung aufm hinterrad, und der trainiert schon richtig lang. also echt mega cool


----------



## omgchiller (18. April 2011)

mhm also langsam glaub ich kann und konnte ichs noch nie wheely fahren 
...im sitzen bekomm ich das VR gar nicht genug hoch, um es genug hoch zu bekommen muss ich ein kleins bisschen vom sattel aufstehen, und wenn ich dann 3meter gefahren bin kommt das VR wieder runter weil ich nach rechts/links umkippe oder weil ich nicht weit genug oben war/ was es auch noch gibt;D...dass ich umkippe -.- ärgerlich;D


----------



## Marc B (18. April 2011)

Lehnst du dich denn genug nach hinten (Arme gestreckt)? Übst du bergauf mit einem leichten Gang? 

Versuche es nicht mit der Brechstange, dem Wheelie muss man Zeit geben und Geduld haben


----------



## omgchiller (19. April 2011)

okay


----------



## omgchiller (19. April 2011)

danke leute !!  
kann den wheely jetzt schon besser , muss nur noch den KIPPPUNKT finden; da ich immer i-wann nach hinten oder wieder nach vorne kippe -.- 
auf der gerade links 2 / rechts 1 :: lechter berg links 1 / rechts 3


----------



## pacewade (28. April 2011)

hi omg

probier auch grad nen wheelie hinzubekommen..

hatte heute mein erstes AHA erlebnis als ich ca 5 meter ge-wheelt habe 

weiss nicht ob dass, was ich jetzt sage richtig ist .....

aber ich denke (für mich) reicht es erstmal , wenn ich erstmal mein "core" und meinen körper in den griff bekomme.. will sagen: erstmal die technik mit den armen / beinen / schwerpunkt so gut wie möglich reinhauen.. und dann irgendwann nach , keine ahnung, 2-3 wochen anfangen mit der bremse zu arbeiten...

gut ding will weile haben! als dran bleiben!


----------



## flyingscot (29. April 2011)

Das könnte allerdings ziemlich schmerzhafte 2-3 Wochen werden. Wenn man nämlich nach hinten überkippt hilft einem eigentlich nur die Hinterradbremse, Gewichtsverlagerungen sind dann meist nutzlos. Oder abspringen...


----------



## pacewade (29. April 2011)

meinst du ? als ich gestern das erste mal ernsthaft wheelies geübt habe, bin ich das ein oder andere mal nach hinten gekippt .. 

aber wie marc schon geschrieben hat, kommt man aus reflex immer auf die beine.. so wars auch bei mir.

vielleicht wirds problematisch, wenn man den sattel nicht etwas runter macht 

glaube das bremsen-dosieren ist wohl das schwierigste beim wheelen oder?

gruß


----------



## berkel (29. April 2011)

pacewade schrieb:


> glaube das bremsen-dosieren ist wohl das schwierigste beim wheelen oder?


Ja, wenn man es dann kann bringt das auch viel für die Bremsdosierung auf Trails. Ich sehe immer wieder bei Tourenfahrern, dass die im steilen Gelände die Bremse nicht dosieren können und das Hinterrad blockiert.

Ich rate gleich mit der Bremstechnik anzufangen. Sobald das VR hoch kommt die Bremse leicht ziehen und weiter "gegen die Bremskraft" treten. Ich lasse die Bremse während des Wheelie immer leicht schleifen und reguliere nur den Bremsdruck. Dadurch ist die Dosierung einfacher und gleichmäßiger. Also nicht erst in die Bremse greifen wenn man nach hinten über kippt.

Und sich wie in einem Lehnstuhl locker mit ausgestreckten Armen nach hinten lehnen. Wenn man verkrampft und Kraft zum Wheeliefahren braucht macht man was falsch.


----------



## flyingscot (29. April 2011)

pacewade schrieb:


> aber wie marc schon geschrieben hat, kommt man aus reflex immer auf die beine.. so wars auch bei mir.



Ganz am Anfang ist das so, aber wenn man länger übt, muss man diesen Reflex quasi etwas wegtrainieren, da man dieses Umkippen nach hinten ganz easy mit richtig dosierter Hinterradbremse verhindern kann.

Wenn man immer gleich abspringt, übt man quasi nur den Fall das der Schwerpunkt vor dem "Sweet Spot" liegt und nicht dahinter...

Zu Anfang übt man, dass Vorderrad korrekt hochzubekommen und auch mal nach hinten abzusteigen. Wenn das zuverlässig klappt, kommt die Hinterradbremse hinzu und man versucht durch die Bremse das nach Hinten kippen zu verhindern. Danach kommt die Dosierung des Antritts und der Bremse hinzu, damit man eine gleichmäßige Fahrt und kein dauerndes bremsen und beschleunigen macht. Zum "Schluss" muss man noch am Gleichgewicht links und rechts feilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaFlousn (30. April 2011)

Word


----------



## omgchiller (30. April 2011)

das nach hinten umkippen schaffich...leider bekomm ich sehr oft das VR nicht weit genug nach oben -.- ?
was kann ich dagegen machen? 
danke schon mal


----------



## flyingscot (30. April 2011)

Naja, wenn du nach hinten umkippst war das Vorderrad definitiv hoch genug, höher geht nicht 

Ansonsten mehr Pedaldruck bzw. Drehmoment: Aus geringer Geschwindigkeit kraftvoll in die Pedale treten mit einem nicht zu großen Gang... normalerweise sollte eine halbe bis eine Kurbelumdrehung reichen, um richtig aufs Hinterrad zu kommen.

Die Startgeschwindigkeit ist bei mir immer deutlich geringer als die eigentliche Wheeliegeschwindigkeit.


----------



## pacewade (30. April 2011)

omg..


ich glaube wenn man das vr nicht genug nach oben bringt liegts daran, dass man den schwerpunkt nicht genug nach hinten gebracht hat und die arme nicht gestreckt hat ..

so kommt es mir als noob wenigstens vor ...


----------



## omgchiller (30. April 2011)

achso okay
ich habe 24 gänge, und meist links 2 / rechts 1 ;D?
sagt euch das was;D?


----------



## ~/Mr X\~ (1. Mai 2011)

Eure Gangkombinationen und daraus resultierenden Geschwindigkeiten kann ich echt nicht verstehen! Bei mir funktioniert der Wheelie am besten bei 20-30 km/h. Ich fange meist bei etwa 20km/h mit der Kombination 2-5 (vorne 2, hinten 5; vorne: 22-32-44, hinten 11-34; 3·9 Gänge) an und schalte, falls nötig, während des Wheelies höher.


----------



## flyingscot (1. Mai 2011)

Kann man machen, ist aber fürs Üben ziemlich schnell und ziemlich schmerzhaft, wenn es schief geht.

Ich habe anfangs den Wheelie immer sehr langsam gefahren (Vorne 32, hinten 34). Startgeschwindigkeit meist 6-7km/h, Wheelie dann mit 8-11km/h Das hat aber auch den Nachteil das das Gleichgewicht links-rechts schwieriger zu halten ist. Allerdings ist das normalerweise erst ein Problem, wenn man mehr als 5-10m weit auf dem Hinterrad fährt.

Jetzt fahre ich meist mit 2. vorne und 2/3. Ritzel hinten. D.h. Startgeschwindigkeit normalerweise 8-10km/h, Wheelie dann bei 12-15km/h.


----------



## omgchiller (3. Mai 2011)

KANN MIR JEMAND HELFEN ?
ich find den kipppunkt einfach nicht -.- 
-entweder komm ich erst gar nicht so hoch mit dem VR      oder
- Ich hab den Kipppunkt aber schaffs eifnach nicht die HRbremse einzustetzen, dass ich dann nicht runter flieg versuch ich einfach gar nichtmehr zu treten oder mehr , je nach dem !?
thx


----------



## Marc B (4. Mai 2011)

Was genau ist das Problem beim Versuch die HR-Bremse einzusetzen? Übst du auch bergauf? Da kommt man auch ohne HR-Bremse aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omgchiller (4. Mai 2011)

...also berg auf übe  ich berg ab und auf der geraden
schaffs bei keinem von den dreien^^ -.-
5m sind drinnen aber mehr ned


----------



## Huskytreiber (5. Mai 2011)

Is bei mir auch so hab glaub ich ein Wheelie unfähiges Rad  Glaub ich hab bleireifen


----------



## dukestah (5. Mai 2011)

ei, lustig, das rad fährt meine frau und damit gehen wheelies oder manuals wirklich extrem schwierig, hab mir da letztens auch einen wolf probiert. ich habs gebraucht gekauft, wie heißt das eigentlich?


----------



## Huskytreiber (5. Mai 2011)

dukestah schrieb:


> ei, lustig, das rad fährt meine frau und damit gehen wheelies oder manuals wirklich extrem schwierig, hab mir da letztens auch einen wolf probiert. ich habs gebraucht gekauft, wie heißt das eigentlich?



Ja isn Haibike Ride,  dann bin ich ja zufrieden liegts ja garnet an meiner Unfähigkeit. Normalerweise müsste es eigentlich gut klappen mitm Rad da es einen meiner Meinung nach ziemlich kurzen Radstand hat. Hab jetzt nen neuen Lenker drauf aber damit gehts auch net besser


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2011)

Sieht doch super aus für Wheelies das Bike  Sogar mit Flatpedals.


----------



## Huskytreiber (5. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sieht doch super aus für Wheelies das Bike  Sogar mit Flatpedals.



lol na wenns der Chef sagt, dann musses doch am Fahrer liegen net am Radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2011)

Naja, ein "Chef" wäre Bobby Root oder die ganzen anderen Top-Fahrer  Ich bin nur einer von vielen Bikern, die den Wheelie früher lange geübt haben und er deshalb gut klappt.


----------



## dukestah (5. Mai 2011)

gut, meine frau hat den sattel ein ganzes stück tiefer und somit sitzt sie viel weiter vor dem hinterrad, das macht's schon etwas schwieriger, aber generell sollte das mit dem rad schon gehen, vorallem hat die gabel schon soviel federweg dass ein wheelie bald kaum zu verhindern ist , war die serienmäßig drin? der dämpfer ist doch bestimmt auch nicht original?


----------



## omgchiller (5. Mai 2011)

ich versuchs einfach, jeden tag wirs besser


----------



## Burner811 (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Leude,

das Video fand ich ganz gut

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa6NHrpfjow"]YouTube        - Der Wheelie - wir  erklÃ¤ren einen der schÃ¶nsten MTB-Tricks[/nomedia]


Das Bike ist doch Tip Top!


----------



## Huskytreiber (6. Mai 2011)

dukestah schrieb:


> gut, meine frau hat den sattel ein ganzes stück tiefer und somit sitzt sie viel weiter vor dem hinterrad, das macht's schon etwas schwieriger, aber generell sollte das mit dem rad schon gehen, vorallem hat die gabel schon soviel federweg dass ein wheelie bald kaum zu verhindern ist , war die serienmäßig drin? der dämpfer ist doch bestimmt auch nicht original?



Nö nix original, hab ich als Vorführer vom Händler gekauft, weiß allerdings auch nicht was die Serienausstattung is


----------



## Huskytreiber (6. Mai 2011)

Naja back to Topic, ganze Prob am wheelie is halt das der Sweet Point und nach hinten umfallen so nah beieinander liegen des doch kacke


----------



## Tamburin (6. Mai 2011)

Ein guter Tip ist auch, gleich den Wheelie von Anfang an mit leicht angezogener und schleifender Bremse zu beginnen, damit man beim betätigen der Bremse nicht sofort wieder aus dem Wheelie fällt.


----------



## Huskytreiber (6. Mai 2011)

Tamburin schrieb:


> Ein guter Tip ist auch, gleich den Wheelie von Anfang an mit leicht angezogener und schleifender Bremse zu beginnen, damit man beim betätigen der Bremse nicht sofort wieder aus dem Wheelie fällt.



Jo des bei mir auch so, ich fahre bekomm nen Schreck weils doch manchmal ziemlich hoch kommt und dann kann man es fast nimmer leicht dosieren,, da ist schon viel Gefühl notwendig. Mit schleifender Bremse gehts einfacher.


----------

